# The NEW Fishin at the Foot Roll Call list



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

1) Walleye guy

2) Sam Kegg

3) SteelheadFever

4) Sady Dog

5) Keepinitreel

6) Jiggin Jim

7) rrtres28 (maybe)

8) Billonthehill

9) devil dog#1 (maybe)

10) Perchy 101 (maybe)

11) eyecatchem2

12) Big Bag

13) icefisherman4life

14) crittergetter

15) mgood and 16) buddy

17) hook em and cook em

18) bdawg (needs a seat can somebody help him out)

19) quackpot and 20) grandson

21) walleye hunter

22) walleye4803

23) eyecatchum2

24) Mr. Phish42 and 25) friend

26) WestbranchJoe

27) Lil Rob and 28) son

29) Fish2Win

30) mbass8dor

31) Bobberhead2

32) hook it up

33) creek crawler and 34) wife

35) Powerstrokin (maybe)

36) Lovin Life and 37) daughter

38) Smallie and 39) brother

40) No Wake and 41) daughter

42) Daego Doug

43) JeefyV10

44) Nixmkt

45) Mr. Bass and 46) Mama Bass 47) brother inlaw and 48) wife 49) friend and 50) wife 51) father in law

52) Minnowhead

53) WestbranchJoe's nephew

54) Critter Getter's father

55) Fishingful and 56) friend

57) Stonedfly

58) Lawman 60 and 59) Mrs. Lawman

60) HardwaterJunkie and 61) Wife

62) Wannabiteaworm and 63) friend

64) Walleye Freak + 65,66,67,68 (4 friends)

69) EJH

Keep em coming everyone. To be added to the list, just put a post on this page.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

What's the weather supposed to be like up there Friday/Saturday?


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

power strokin better be coming to skeeter with me to get ready for the tournament! and I don't want to hear anymore lame excuses like "I threw my back out taking my coat off!" someone needs to man up!


----------



## Critter Getter (Jan 30, 2007)

My dad will be joing us as well
Thanks,
Critter Getter


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> What's the weather supposed to be like up there Friday/Saturday?


:F Mostly Cloudy - and Mid-Teen Temps.... not too shabby!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

WestbranchJoes chili....gauranteed extra heat fuel in your shanty !


----------



## mrbass (Jan 15, 2011)

i will be there with wife mama bass.brother in law and wife,friend and wife,and father in law also said they will be there.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I will be there along with a buddy.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey everyone. BDAWG needs a seat, can anybody give him a hand. Quackpot, if you can bring your extra blind that would be great !  61 and counting everyone ! AWESOME ! 

Thanks, LL


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

lovin life said:


> Hey everyone. BDAWG needs a seat, can anybody give him a hand. Quackpot, if you can bring your extra blind that would be great !  61 and counting everyone ! AWESOME !
> 
> Thanks, LL


I have a seat available! I haven't had a Taker yet.... Also, if you can talk to Member "walleye4803" - he hasn't responded to my PM answering his... He mentioned something about an hour's time of fishing or something. Not sure if I understood what he wanted.... Thanks!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Put me down as tentative. Wasn't gonna be able to fish but things are working out.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

No problem I will put it in the truck this evening.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Confirmed for me, tentative for a guest. If I'm gonna not catch fish, I might as well do it among friends!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

can wait.... me and rrtresp28


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

We are now at 68 everyone ! It now has a life of its own ! Will we hit 70 ??????? All this in under 2 weeks ! AMAZING !


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Please make note everyone.........although alot of people are fishing together in a shanty, for trophy purposes, you are fishing as an individul. EVERYONE MUST HAVE THEIR OWN BUCKET REGISTERED. Two people in a shanty, 2 buckets need registered. Don't cheat a kid.


----------



## EJH (Apr 16, 2004)

count me in!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

To lovin life (Mark).....I just got off the phone with bassmastermjb (Mark) and he would like to compile a record of e-mail addresses of the OGF members at this outing (for his own personal use only) So at the sign in segment .....he'd like to have a sheet available for the members to jot e-mails down...........In return for this....Mark is offering up an "ICE ROD COMBO"......that will be offered to one "LUCKY E-mail signee"......via a drawing.........Wishing everyone good luck....jON sR. and bassmastermjb (Mark)


----------



## greg3891 (Apr 19, 2004)

Count myself and sliderville in for the tourney, should be a fun day.


----------



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I was looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys in person, but word has come down from above, that myself and my fellow Co-workers will be busy building Mower Decks for the spring season on Saturday, and since I am the supervisor, I will be there with a smile on my face....  Once again, Sorry, but you have to count me out on this one. I wish you all the best of luck, but hopefully some little kid wins all the trophies!! Be Safe.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

mrphish42 said:


> To lovin life (Mark).....I just got off the phone with bassmastermjb (Mark) and he would like to compile a record of e-mail addresses of the OGF members at this outing (for his own personal use only) So at the sign in segment .....he'd like to have a sheet available for the members to jot e-mails down...........In return for this....Mark is offering up an "ICE ROD COMBO"......that will be offered to one "LUCKY E-mail signee"......via a drawing.........Wishing everyone good luck....jON sR. and bassmastermjb (Mark)


Awesome!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

BigBag said:


> I was looking forward to meeting a bunch of you guys in person, but word has come down from above, that myself and my fellow Co-workers will be busy building Mower Decks for the spring season on Saturday, and since I am the supervisor, I will be there with a smile on my face....  Once again, Sorry, but you have to count me out on this one. I wish you all the best of luck, but hopefully some little kid wins all the trophies!! Be Safe.


There is a "Wellington" Tourny - and also a "LaDue" Tourny being planned. Maybe you can make one of those. Lots of Members are going to them also.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

...Will be working Saturday, but will try to stop off at the bait shop for a few minutes for introductions and to say hello.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What are the rules for this tournament and how does one enter ?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

the rules are in another thread ....just tell him "your in"....


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

I cant wait!!...I was wondering about the bucket thing this week to!! now I know...Anyone have a shanty? NOT SURE IF YOU SAW MY OTHER POST**??....thanks!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

SF (Mario) send lovin life a PM and see if he got you covered on the shanty.....when you find out send me a PM or call (you guys have my number) and I can cover you and your partner with a shanty.....but I will need to know for sure.....Hope this helps ya...one way or another......jON sR.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

It's supposed to be a cold one! Can't wait!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I think I still have "1 Open Seat Available" in my Shanty - Male or Female (Non-Smoker prefered)... Newbies are welcome .... Use of Rods with Reels and Tackle if needed.... Also if you don't have a Flasher of your own, you can use mine (I would rather see my partner with the winning fish than me.)


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks mr phish!!


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Your welcome SF. Want you guys to enjoy yourselves. Besides, it's going to be as cold as it was at the Mogadore outing. See you guys in a couple of days....jON sR.


----------



## walleye4803 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sorry about the PM delay, wife fell on some black ice on the sidewalk and broke her ankle in (3) places. I'd like to bring her and have her put her ankle in the hole!!! beats refreezing bags of pea's...Sea ya saturday for a couple of hours.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

My guest cancelled. I have an open seat in "the hotel" if anyone is interested. I only have one vex and I am a smoker but I will forego if the taker is a non-smoker. My shappell has offset holes so the vex will only cover 1 angler. Pm me or post here if interested. I have stools and a heater and will have a lantern as well. Only need to bring poles, bucket, and vex.


----------



## rrtresp28 (Sep 6, 2006)

Please add Danny Thomas to the list of fisherman for the tourny.


----------



## BigKev (Jun 16, 2008)

Not 100% sure but I may be there with 2 others.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

For the guys that like to use the red maggots, I've bought everything I could get my hands on since last week. Unfortunately all I can come up with was a 5000ct bag. It sounds like alot, but really isn't. I will have only 45 100ct cups available, so you might want to get there a little earlier to make sure you get some.The guys have been doing very well with them this year.......Mark


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

i need 2 cups of those things i hope i get there early enough.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

What.. 2 cups... 1 for breakfast & the other for bait???


----------



## sady dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow this is a crap ton of people...... I am not sure there are that many fish in that lake?????
I WILL HAVE SOME RED SPRAY PAINT FOR THOSE WHO DO NOT GET THE RED SPIKES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I wonder how many aren't going to make it due to the cold temps?
My daughter just came in from feeding the birds and her cheeks are beat red, this is frostbite weather and not a good time for the inexperienced and or unequipped shanty or not. 
I will probably be going solo and have a open seat.


----------



## McMish (Mar 23, 2009)

Please put me on the list
-Chad

Also i have a 50% of a bud


----------



## WestBranchJoe (Jan 13, 2009)

Working on 4 batches of deer chili right now! It wont be enough to feed us all but feel free to stop by and grab a bowl while it lasts, it should help to keep you warm.

I will be out there with my Dad, nephew and a buddy and only enough room to keep 3 of us warm so we may be playing musical chairs in my shanty lol. Looking forward to seeing everyone again. 

Joe


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

I will be there. I am one of the people with walleyefreak, so im already counted, just not named. Went out to the FOOT today and did pretty good including this fella...

Cant wait for tomorrow!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

lovin did you get my pm?


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

not sure if it sent or not..


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

morrison inc......Congrats on a very nice bass.....Hope to see ya tomorrow......By the way!!!!!!!!!Do I see your auger (in the pic) laying in the snow with the safety cover off.....Worst cut I've seen in 50+ years of ice fishing.... came from an uncovered auger...and a instant fall on it.......Just a thought .....Not to be the proverbial smart a$$


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Very nice fish, in all the excitement I can visualize you sidestepping that bottle, then right into the rope, followed by a trip onto the auger blade. Good catch on the hazard. I just got my new nills this year and I can actually shave the hair off my arms with that thing.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I need an address for Mark's shop!!!! Someone please help... I don't wanna get lost again!


----------



## mrbass (Jan 15, 2011)

it is on the corner of rt.43 & rt.18 in brimfield


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Good luck to all at the foot !!!! Can't fish because of work, but i'm rooting for mrphish42 and nixmkt to bring home the hardware.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Perchy I'm glad I wasn't the only one lost last time. After we git to 71n we have the same drive.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Icebucketjohn two cups of bait. If your not going can I use your heater?just kidding. I will have extra stuff with me. Darris and I will see everyone tomorrow. Bobby


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Perchy101 said:


> I need an address for Mark's shop!!!! Someone please help... I don't wanna get lost again!


Look for this address: Brimfield Police Department 1287 Tallmadge Road Kent, Ohio..... In case (Kent) is used for a Post Office Delivery, you may have to type "Brimfield" as the City - if you use a GPS. I haven't tried it yet - so I do not know.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Jigging Jim said:


> I think I still have "1 Open Seat Available" in my Shanty - Male or Female (Non-Smoker prefered)... Newbies are welcome .... Use of Rods with Reels and Tackle if needed.... Also if you don't have a Flasher of your own, you can use mine (I would rather see my partner with the winning fish than me.)


:F BDAWG cancelled - so I still have this "Open Seat" available!


----------



## morrison.inc (Jun 8, 2010)

no wake said:


> Very nice fish, in all the excitement I can visualize you sidestepping that bottle, then right into the rope, followed by a trip onto the auger blade. Good catch on the hazard. I just got my new nills this year and I can actually shave the hair off my arms with that thing.


Haha thats hilarious! I didnt even notice all of the obstacles in the pic. Point taken mrphish. Thanks for the compliments, I missed another about the same size. Ill tell you what tho, those big bass dont just stare at your jig forever like the panfish do. Once they commit, THEY COMMIT! Very easy to catch if one comes your way, at least for me.. Now the perch on the other hand, are a different story! I still cant figure out how they like it except for "on the bottom" of course!


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

Change of plans!! I'll be there!!! see evryone around noon


----------

